# Mars



## JMKing (Apr 10, 2012)

Good evening all.

I was just looking for some advice from those with experience or knowledge of the M.A.R. (Biblical Studies).

I’ve grown up in the Church community, but have not experienced the fruits that accompany conversion until recently. Nonetheless, I’ve had an insatiable desire to spread/teach the word of God of late and have been praying and seeking council from my Church to confirm my calling. 

Specifically I’m interested in teaching at the high school level and while I know a MA or maybe even Th.M. in the future are not necessary for instruction at this level, I would want a sound biblical/theological background before pursuing such an endeavor.

I’m looking for a seminary with a strong Biblical Studies department, confessional and something that won’t entirely break the bank. I’ve narrowed my interests down to PRTS*, RTS Jackson, RTS Atlanta, WTS and WSC. My concern with 
PRTS* is the lack of ATS accreditation (there still in candidacy phase I believe), but it would be at the top of my list otherwise.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2012)

Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary (which I highly recommend) is ATS accredited. (RPTS)

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is in the process. (PRTS)


----------



## JMKing (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll have to check Reformed Presbyterian Theological Seminary out. I may be visiting WTS soon (might be able to kill two birds with one stone).


----------



## mjmacvey (Apr 13, 2012)

I would encourage you to take a close look at the course requirements and faculty for each of the MA/MAR programs that you are considering. You will find a heavy emphasis on Greek and Hebrew exegesis throughout the curriculum at WTS and WSC along with a Vossian Biblical Theological/redemptive-historical approach to the Scriptures. If this is of interest you can't go wrong with either school. Feel free to email me if you want more information about cost, financial aid opportunities, etc. at WSC.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 13, 2012)

Two other schools that I like are Mid America Reformed Seminary in Dyer Indiana and Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary.

Welcome to Mid-America Reformed Seminary

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary


----------



## JMKing (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice. I'm going to continue to pray about it and research the schools mentioned, then narrow it down to two or three schools for on campus visits


----------

